# Dana 24 Pacific Seacraft



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thinking of moving down to a Dana 24 from an offshore cruiser. We''re looking for info. from anyone who has had some experience with:trailering long distances? At 8000# what vehicle has been used for towing? How easy/difficult is the tabernacle mast rig to raise and lower? Do you use a ramp and drive trailer into water to offload, or does it require a crane at most areas?Most importantly, how does the Dana 24 sail?


----------

